# [Ethernet] Automatiser le démarrage du module [résolu]

## topale

Bonjour,

Ma carte ethernet est gérée par le module tg3

```
Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
```

J'ai compilé les drivers en module

```

CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m
```

Le soucis c'est que pour faire fonctionner ma carte, je suis obligé de tapper à chaque démarage

```

modprobe -r tg3

modprobe broadcom

modprobe tg3

```

A priori ceci viendrait du fait que le pilote tg3 se charge avant broadcom.

Existe-t-il un moyen d'automatiser cette connexion sans avoir a tapper ces commandes a chaque boot?

MerciLast edited by topale on Sun Feb 28, 2010 12:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

et bienvenue sur le forum fr   :Smile: 

tes modules sont ils bien dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?

----------

## topale

Salut,

Merci pour ton aide.

J'avais un peu tout essayé sauf ca.

J'ai rajouté broadcom et tg3 dans les modules et blacklisté tg3 dans blacklist.conf

Et maintenant tout roule!!

----------

